
UK defence secretary threatens military strikes against hackers - anon1385
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-40423164
======
mtgx
Really? Even if they are say from Germany, Japan, or China?

Or do they mean only the people from Middle East, since nobody cares that
_those_ people are assassinated.

